# Smocked Balenciaga Bag - Love it? Hate it? Seen it?



## imonpurseblog

I just spoke with a SA and she said that she just got in a black and a white Balenciaga Smock(ing) or (ed)? City.  Have any of you seen one?  I vaguely remember seeing a picture of a bag that looked like it had bumps on it but can't remember where I saw it.

Help?  Anyone seen one, have one, know where I saw that picture?  Thanks.


----------



## REREsaurus

If its the same one we saw that one PFer pointed out looks like pimples or Acne, I hate it. I don't even have to see it irl to know I hate it! 

It was in one of the threads regarding the next season's collection.... let's see if I can find it for you. Oh! Wasn't it on the thread that mentioned Framboise being released as a colour? I only remember because the pimply bag was in a pink shade (similar to skin coloured).


----------



## danae

LOL Rere. You mean that pink puffy day bag, right? I was wondering about it just the other day. It hasn't appeared at bal.com or anywhere else. If they decided it was a no-go and didn't produce it, they saved themselves from a LOT of future overstock.


----------



## crazyaboutbags

I think this is the thread! check post 85. I have to warn you... It's not pretty 

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/confirmed-new-s-s-09-colors-370758-6.html


----------



## REREsaurus

danae said:


> LOL Rere. You mean that pink puffy day bag, right? I was wondering about it just the other day. It hasn't appeared at bal.com or anywhere else. If they decided it was a no-go and didn't produce it, they saved themselves from a LOT of future overstock.


 
LOL! 

Yes! That's it! (And I'm sorry if I've stepped on anyone's feelings for this bag, my remarks are just a personal preference.)

What a mess if I've ever seen one!

I was too, wondering when/if this monstrosity ever made it to the stores... haven't seen one around.


----------



## REREsaurus

crazyaboutbags said:


> I think this is the thread! check post 85. I have to warn you... It's not pretty
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/confirmed-new-s-s-09-colors-370758-6.html


 
Thanks *crazy,* I was like "I know I've seen it, but don't even know where to begin to search for it."

Eek!


----------



## imonpurseblog

Oh, I did see this, and it's worse than I remembered!  Well, I think I'm going to see if I can get pictures just to see it in the City.  Thanks so much ladies!!

I brought the picture here:


----------



## REREsaurus

Awww.. I surpassed my 4,000 post mark and didn't even say anything funny and/or enlightening... boo...


----------



## imonpurseblog

well that's not very big, it's hard to see the detail

here's the link

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=565268&d=1223550028


----------



## imonpurseblog

Congrats on 4000 posts Rere, and you're always "enlightening" and even funny sometimes!


----------



## bgyoshi

OMG, I think it's because of the pink color...but it's like some skin malady.


----------



## ahertz

I haven't seen one in person, but I like it!


----------



## SKelly

Has anyone noticed the dark blue "croc" bals behind the ugly puffy pink one?

Could they be real croc, or embossed?!?


----------



## ahertz

^^ They're real croc. They make them every season.


----------



## slinks

That bag looks like it has a rash.... 

Sorry, to each his own, but I'm not into this one at all... why would Bal even mess with the super-casual, brilliant Day style? :weird:


----------



## pilatesworks

oh, nooooo, this pink bag Totally gives me the creeps!
maybe if it were a different color it would be a tiny bit better? 
NOT for me, but as they say..... to each his/her own!


----------



## RealDealCollection

I like a lot of crazy Balenciaga bags, but that's not one of them ;o)

The pattern might look like clouds fit for the CareBears with maldives leather...but the pink is to fleshy looking!


----------



## fashioncloset

It was in a Black city in the BG catalogue, I actually thought it looked good. But I don't like it in the pink either.


----------



## purseaddict76

sorry but I HATE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:greengrin:


----------



## rollergirl

The one in the BG catalogue was an interesting style, sort of a smallish almost square tote called the Morning.  I really like the shape.


----------



## shopdoc

makes me want cotton candy


----------



## fashioncloset

I stand corrected it wasn't  a city. I thought it looked kind of cool.


----------



## melovepurse

Its like quilted charmin - or a severe case of hives....:greengrin:


----------



## REREsaurus

melovepurse said:


> Its like quilted charmin - or a severe case of hives....:greengrin:



Hahha! 

Yup, totally gross. And agree with RDC, in that Framboise, looks very fleshy. Something Hanibal Lecture would like...


----------



## stylefiend

I saw the bag one. Wasn't really feeling it.


----------



## TMitch6542

I think it looks like it has boils. Yuk.


----------



## darlinga

I don't want to offend anyone who may like it, but I really don't care for it.  Maybe I might like it better in something other than framboise?


----------



## bedhead

I saw it in Selfridges in London a few weeks ago, a black one. It looks like it's covered in tiny breasts or something. The leather feels nice, though, but the only Bal boobies I like are planets!


----------



## ahking888

i think it looks quite "unique" on black city....


----------



## the-chus

Geeezzz. I don't like it... Looks like it's having some kind of skin disease...


----------



## melovepurse

This Bal needs to _put the lotion on._...ha ha

Sorry, but I prefer my Balenciagas SMOOTH & silky, not bumpy.....




REREsaurus said:


> Hahha!
> 
> Yup, totally gross. And agree with RDC, in that Framboise, looks very fleshy. Something *Hanibal Lecture* would like...


----------



## valerieb

I saw the black and white IRL today and actually liked them.


----------



## the-chus

Added: I don't like it maybe because it makes me thinking of &#12356;&#12392;&#12358; &#12376;&#12421;&#12435;&#12376; Junji Ito'shorror comics collection - Uzumaki (spirals).


----------



## prisma

I like it


----------



## fuchsiafirefly

Sorry, i think it looks terrible!


----------



## wickedassin

I'm intrigued by this!  It looks like it's a bag that looks much better in person!


----------



## fuchsiafirefly

wickedassin said:


> i'm intrigued by this! It looks like it's a bag that looks much better in person!


 
good point wicked!  Maybe we've judged too soon!


----------



## pinkboudoir

When I saw pics ****** posted sometime back, I did not like it. I still don't like it. I wonder what would happen to the bumps as the leather breaks in...


----------



## Livia1

Oh my eyes, my eyes!! They just took the 'coolness' out of those Bbags.


This is just my opinion so sorry to anyone who likes them.


----------



## ladyisobel

they suck ! looks like that awful bubbly wallpaper !


----------



## sianii11

Oooh no, not for me - it looks like the Matelasse went and got dressed up as a City, got sick and started springing boils up all over the place....I don't like puffy/quilted looking bags in general but that one's just weird!


----------



## Livia1

sianii11 said:


> Oooh no, not for me - it looks like the Matelasse went and got dressed up as a City, got sick and started springing boils up all over the place....I don't like puffy/quilted looking bags in general but that one's just weird!


----------



## heather123

God that's horrible! I have never seen it before and I hope I never see it again!


----------



## muggles

Hives, anyone?????


----------



## sianii11

Exactly - or a very pimply adolescent...


----------



## pluiee

not into this style at all.. i agree, looks like some kind of sore..!


----------



## yslalice

i like it better in black


----------



## Bridget S.

the-chus said:


>


 
The bag, she is looking at me, like the eye of Isis!!






I can't see using this bag, I think it just looks odd, but to each his own! 

I wish you well, 


Bridget


----------



## heather123

I actually saw a guy on TV last year with the most awful case of adult acne I had ever seen. His neck and head looked like this bag. So I would have a real mental block about this Bal! Sorry to its fans!


----------



## imonpurseblog

I don't care for it in the City either, but it does look better in black.  I can't look at it without thinking of boobies and eyes now that they've both been mentioned!


----------



## bags4fun

I really like the Black bag!  I'd like to see it IRL.


----------



## slky

Well, for those who love it, the black City version is also available for sale on Browns website:

http://www.brownsfashion.com/product/98026.htm

Pricing seems slightly higher than the GH City bags I guess? Not a fan either judging from the pics, but I'd like to see it IRL as well!


----------



## CiaoManhattan

Definitely not in love with it...
I'm not gonna lie, they look like nipples & warts


----------



## ruthfmc

I saw it IRL today at Holts on Bloor St. in Toronto.  It just didn't look "Baleciaga-ish".  Not for me...


----------



## lissett

slinks said:


> That bag looks like it has a rash....
> 
> Sorry, to each his own, but I'm not into this one at all... why would Bal even mess with the super-casual, brilliant Day style? :weird:




I agree, it looks like a bag with an std I couldn't help myself...


I have to give Balenciaga credit for trying something new though..:okay:
Without some experimentation we wouldn't have any of the lovely styles we have today.


----------



## lissett

Bridget S. said:


> The bag, she is looking at me, like the eye of Isis!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see using this bag, I think it just looks odd, but to each his own!
> 
> I wish you well,
> 
> 
> Bridget




_*
O , wow, I actually really LOVE this one...*_.


----------



## aliciamarie

I could see someone totally rocking that black city, but it's definitely not going to be me!


----------



## candicetan

slinks said:


> That bag looks like it has a rash....
> 
> Sorry, to each his own, but I'm not into this one at all... why would Bal even mess with the super-casual, brilliant Day style? :weird:



I was supposed to say something similar. I think Balenciaga just hit puberty! LOL!


----------



## Pinkisweets

oi -.- nothing for me!


----------



## balihai88

I generally like leather with texture - embossed, quilted, etc - but this is BAD, especially against pink. It looks like it should be on a wall poster in my dermatologist's office.


----------



## akina3

i'm sorry, but i don't really like this...


----------



## cocobean1793

I don't care for this either. Hopefully we won't be seeing more of this in the future collections..............


----------



## Skyinthecity

Jeez... A bag with a skin condition... Isn't it scandalous to waste such great leather like that.


----------



## kobro

Do you sometimes wonder who actually designs the new bags at bal? I saw the new gathered pouch bags at barneys, ny, and the length of the strap is so off, IMO. 

And the puckered ones on this thread...i'm sorry but sometimes it's better not to be so creative.


----------



## kirsten

Someone put some proactiv on these bags!

I am not liking them at all, but maybe they will look better in person? I think I will stick to my smooth leather bbags.


----------



## aaallabama

*^^ hate's a strong word, but yes*


----------



## aaallabama

the-chus said:


> Geeezzz. I don't like it... Looks like it's having some kind of skin disease...


 
_*^^ ITA< that bag's scaring me!!! *_


----------



## kittykittycatcat

crazyaboutbags said:


> I think this is the thread! check post 85. I have to warn you... It's not pretty
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/confirmed-new-s-s-09-colors-370758-6.html



Wow that is fug.


----------



## littlerock

^^ That pink one is the worst! I don't even want to mention what I think it looks like.. lol. 

What were they thinking?


----------



## REREsaurus

littlerock80 said:


> ^^ That pink one is the worst! I don't even want to mention what I think it looks like.. lol.
> 
> What were they thinking?



OMG, are you thinking what I'm thinking?!

I didn't want to mention it either!


----------



## kobro

Btw, there's a new puckered/padded style at BarneysNY. It's a tote, in black, with a gridded puffed pattern (kind of like Chanel). No nipples or eyes!

What I mean by tote is a rectangular style, with the handle cut out of the top of it. Kind of like an early '60s tote style. And it's got the studs. Less offensive than the others on this thread. It looks a lot like a child of a Chanel bag and a Bal bag. I have a feeling it might turn out to be popular.

Me, I'm still trying to get used to the GH, so I won't be buying one of these!


----------



## Beatricehkg

I saw it in Framboise city tonight, there's another one in navy blue. Looks really ugly


----------



## lissett

*TO play devil's advocate, it could look different with the leather broken in nicely..maybe???*


----------



## Mary_Swe

No.. Don´t like it, not my style at all.


----------



## amnA-

Ugly ...


----------



## CeeJay

slinks said:


> That bag looks like it has a rash....


 
Hee hee hee  ... how true, especially in the Bubblegum Pink color.  

I predict that we will be seeing A LOT of these bags on the "Sale Table"!!!  BLAECH !!!!!


----------



## danae

lissett said:


> *TO play devil's advocate, it could look different with the leather broken in nicely..maybe???*



I think these bags, like the matelasse, can't really break in and slouch.


----------



## CeeJay

danae said:


> I think these bags, like the matelasse, can't really break in and slouch.


 
Actually, my Black Matelasse looks great ... while it's not slouchy like the "regular" bags, it has really softened up over time.  It looks especially great when I "punk it up" a bit by adding all my skull bag charms!


----------



## rollergirl

danae said:


> I think these bags, like the matelasse, can't really break in and slouch.



Maybe their leather varies just like that of other bags, but the black Morning style tote I saw IRL was very soft and squishy, even brand new and with its smocking stuff.  It isn't nearly as thick as the matelasse pillows -- not even close.  It's chevre, anyway, with agneau trim, so that could have something to do with it.  It had a cell phone pocket inside, too. I loved the bag but for the bumps.  I could even have handled the stitching part if it had been some discernible thing or pattern, like really "floral," if that makes any sense. But no.


----------



## simona7

Boy, they're really running out of ideas at Bal. Instead of focusing on texture, how about some good colors for a change?


----------



## Salma24

Saw it today in black, hate it.
Ugh. Just not my thing.


----------



## the-chus

I saw it yesterday IRL too... I'm just not into it. I touched it and the feeling of the texture was not like what a bbag should be any more...


----------



## codyntara

ahertz said:


> I haven't seen one in person, but I like it!



Love the bag too, but not in pink.


----------



## LostInBal

Ohhh LoVe ThIs OnE!!!


----------



## gucci fan

I don't like it.  However, I haven't seen it in real life, but it is a no for now!


----------



## CleoCouture

I guess I'm all alone on this one, but I think they are stunning!!!  I just saw a white one and a black one yesturday at Nordies, and the white one is absolutely beautiful to me!!!!  I hope the rest of the  world agrees with you all, so that I can get one at a super discount!!!!!!!!


----------



## imlvholic

I think it doesn't look classic anymore, it's on the trendy side that will probably go out of style sooner than expected. I would not be investing on this one, it just looks too busy that it makes my face wringkle just by looking at it.


----------



## EmilieN

I actually think the black city looks okay but I would never go for it - it's fun though, that they come up with new versions of the styles.


----------



## xxxjulybabyxxx

wow it does looks like rash...


----------



## mmmsc

Anyone else gotten one of these and what do you think after breaking it in? I think the photo of the black city is way cool, but have not actually seen one.


----------



## WillWork~4Bags

*mmmsc - *I had purchased a smocked Morning in Antra from Bluefly but I ended up returning it b/c I ultimately couldn't see myself using it.  
The texture just seemed a bit off to me.


----------



## muggles

Have not seen IRL but I kinda like it!


----------



## Aarponen

really like it.


----------



## Coralquartz

Hi guys! Does anyone still have (12 years later!) a smocked bag?


----------



## Coralquartz

.


----------



## LostInBal

pinkboudoir said:


> When I saw pics ****** posted sometime back, I did not like it. I still don't like it. I wonder what would happen to the bumps as the leather breaks in...


Here you have the example of how it looks after 14 years, wonderfully! And no,  nothing happened with the “bumps”


----------



## CeeJay

LostInBal said:


> Here you have the example of how it looks after 14 years, wonderfully! And no,  nothing happened with the “bumps”
> 
> View attachment 5325807


*WOW-WHEEEEEE* .. beautiful!!!  I regret not having purchased the City style, but .. I'm sure (someday) it will show up again!


----------



## Coralquartz

Here’s mine!


----------



## LostInBal

Coralquartz said:


> Here’s mine!


Wow.. love her!  What color is it?


----------



## Coralquartz

LostInBal said:


> Wow.. love her!  What color is it?


Honestly I’m not sure! Maybe the experts know?
The lighting in my house is really yellow, which seems to knock out the greenish grey tones; in real life it’s less brown


----------



## LostInBal

Coralquartz said:


> Honestly I’m not sure! Maybe the experts know?
> The lighting in my house is really yellow, which seems to knock out the greenish grey tones; in real life it’s less brown



Like this more or less? Lovely grey!


----------



## Coralquartz

LostInBal said:


> Like this more or less? Lovely grey!
> 
> View attachment 5326270


Yes that’s almost exactly the shade!  Not sure what the correct colour name for ‘greenish grey kind of taupe’ is


----------



## LostInBal

Coralquartz said:


> Yes that’s almost exactly the shade!  Not sure what the correct colour name for ‘greenish grey kind of taupe’ is


I think it could be 09 Galet grey!


----------



## LostInBal

This is Galet


----------



## Coralquartz

LostInBal said:


> I think it could be 09 Galet grey!


It must be! That colour looks exactly like it! Thank you!


----------



## cathead87

A Work sold on TRR a short time ago. The smocked bags seem to sell pretty quick.


			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/balenciaga-leather-floral-accent-classic-hardware-handle-bag-cdolx


----------



## jeanstohandbags

cathead87 said:


> A Work sold on TRR a short time ago. The smocked bags seem to sell pretty quick.
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/balenciaga-leather-floral-accent-classic-hardware-handle-bag-cdolx
> 
> 
> View attachment 5326452


It's nice in the Work style!   I have also noticed that they sell pretty quickly, especially in black.  And also not that many of them go up for sale these days.  There is a white Velo on TRR at the moment, and also a blue Velo on The Luxury Closet.


----------



## LostInBal

@jeanstohandbags & @cathead87 “Leather Floral Accent” I like it!
Much better than other “descriptions” seen here


----------



## Coralquartz

Sometimes I see the “morning” style described as a velo so I thought it would be interesting to show it next to a velo!

…were “mornings” only made in the smocked leather?


----------



## LostInBal

Coralquartz said:


> Sometimes I see the “morning” style described as a velo so I thought it would be interesting to show it next to a velo!
> 
> …were “mornings” only made in the smocked leather?


They’re almost the same. I think the Morning was produced in the arena leather as well if I’m not wrong. Hope anyone can confirm..


----------



## muchstuff

Coralquartz said:


> Sometimes I see the “morning” style described as a velo so I thought it would be interesting to show it next to a velo!
> 
> …were “mornings” only made in the smocked leather?


I've never heard of a morning bag? Any pics?


----------



## Coralquartz

muchstuff said:


> I've never heard of a morning bag? Any pics?





muchstuff said:


> OK so from what I've found this style is called the Morning. Looks like it was 2009, the Velo started in 2010 from what I can find so this may be the precursor (wow, did people ever hate the smocked bags when they came out!  ). So maybe no long strap but WHY do they have O rings that on every other style mean a long strap?  Measurements are wrong for a Velo as well.



it was you who mentioned it was called a morning!  That’s how I knew the name


----------



## muchstuff

Coralquartz said:


> it was you who mentioned it was called a morning!  That’s how I knew the name


Brilliant, I wonder where I came up with that.


----------



## muchstuff

I’ve actually been looking at the smocked bags for years, one day I’ll get one!


----------



## Coralquartz

muchstuff said:


> Brilliant, I wonder where I came up with that.







muchstuff said:


> I’ve actually been looking at the smocked bags for years, one day I’ll get one!



You should! I thought from the the threads when they first came out that everyone hated them but turns out lots of people like them!


----------



## muchstuff

Coralquartz said:


> You should! I thought from the the threads when they first came out that everyone hated them but turns out lots of people like them!


Same with the Riva. People didn’t seem to care for the HW when they first came out but I think some have grown to appreciate the style.


----------



## LostInBal

I


Coralquartz said:


> it was you who mentioned it was called a morning!  That’s how I knew the name


I think I heard about “The Morning” style  right here from this thread  I’m going to reread to make sure


----------



## Dmurphy1

This one on The Real Real now. I like this style !!


----------



## LostInBal

LostInBal said:


> I
> 
> I think I heard about “The Morning” style  right here from this thread  I’m going to reread to make sure



At least here it’s described as Morning style


----------

